# VPN



## debodun (Aug 6, 2022)

I see commercials all the time about getting VPN for a WiFi connected computer. I've been reading up in VPN online and many report trouble connecting to the Internet after installation. I wonder if it's compatible with some anti-virus software or will work with older operating systems like Windows 7?

If people want to look at my online activity, they'd be bored to tears. I don't but online or do any online banking.


----------



## Mike (Aug 6, 2022)

A VPN works on older systems I tried one years ago
on machine that had XP on it, be careful how you use
it debodun.

I changed my country to Holland and nearly lost a good
business account, they thought that I had been hacked
by somebody in Holland and shut the account, I had to
speak to them to get it fixed, I never used one again.

Mike.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 6, 2022)

debodun said:


> I see commercials all the time about getting VPN for a WiFi connected computer. I've been reading up in VPN online and many report trouble connecting to the Internet after installation. I wonder if it's compatible with some anti-virus software or will work with older operating systems like Windows 7?
> 
> If people want to look at my online activity, they'd be bored to tears. I don't but online or do any online banking.



If you are at home you shouldn't need a VPN, as your internet provider's router _normally_ (if properly configured) provides a firewall.
If you like to go to your favorite coffee shop and surf the net on their free wireless, you should at least have a good firewall enabled, and use a VPN.   But, yes, a VPN can slow down your internet surfing noticeably.

A VPN has nothing to do with anti-virus software, although  anti-virus peddlers may be 'bundling' a paid VPN along with their software suite.   Operating system is irrelevent, but I have to caution you: If you are going to continue using Microsoft's Windows operating system you should consider moving past Win 7, as it's End of Life was 2-1/2 years ago- January 14,2020.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 6, 2022)

I always use a VPN


----------



## SeniorBen (Aug 6, 2022)

There's a free VPN for Chrome that's easy to use and doesn't cause any connection issues. I only use it occasionally, like if I don't trust a web site.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 6, 2022)

*Thanks for the info I was wondering about VPNs as well*


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 6, 2022)

I use ProtonVPN on my Windows and Ubuntu laptops. They don't keep logs and I'm very happy with it. I've been using VPNs for a long time, and this one is the fastest and most secure one that I know about.

I'm a nut about internet privacy. I want it, whether I need it or not.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 6, 2022)

debodun said:


> I see commercials all the time about getting VPN for a WiFi connected computer. I've been reading up in VPN online and many report trouble connecting to the Internet after installation. I wonder if it's compatible with some anti-virus software or will work with older operating systems like Windows 7?
> 
> If people want to look at my online activity, they'd be bored to tears. I don't but online or do any online banking.


I remember having Windows 7, and it sure seems like a long time ago. I agree with Nathan that it is time to upgrade.

Windows has "Microsoft Defender Antivirus, which offers real-time protection for your computer and data against viruses and many other kinds of malware." This is the only antivirus program I've used since whenever MS introduced it to Windows. Never had a problem.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2022)

Over the past 5 years I've tried 2 VPNs. I had issues with the first, Private Internet Access. I've had NordVPN for a little over 2 years, having just renewed for another 2 years. With Nord, no antivirus is necessary. I like it because it's easy to connect, disconnect, pause and resume service. Some sites will not allow connection using a VPN. I'm noticing more and more lately. Sometimes I can get on SF using it...sometimes not. All my connections are within the U.S. but for some reason, I can't connect when certain areas have been used. Netflix used to allow connection with Nord, which is one reason I chose it (plus it was at the top of Best VPNs list), but now it may or may not play when connected.

I've learned to recognize that when a site says "no internet connection" or "unable to connect" that it's probably due to the VPN. I'll pause it for 5 minutes (sometimes 30 if I'm going to watch video on a site that doesn't allow VPNs). But I've noticed that if I'm watching a half hour show and have only paused it for 5 minutes, sometimes the show will continue to play, sometimes it will buffer, according to which streaming site I'm on. I haven't enabled all the features they offer such as password generator and cloud encryption of files. Read about it's features and benefits here (keep scrolling down beyond the blue area): https://nordvpn.com/
@Marie5656


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Over the past 5 years I've tried 2 VPNs. I had issues with the first, Private Internet Access. I've had NordVPN for a little over 2 years, having just renewed for another 2 years. With Nord, no antivirus is necessary. I like it because it's easy to connect, disconnect, pause and resume service. Some sites will not allow connection using a VPN. I'm noticing more and more lately. Sometimes I can get on SF using it...sometimes not. All my connections are within the U.S. but for some reason, I can't connect when certain areas have been used. Netflix used to allow connection with Nord, which is one reason I chose it (plus it was at the top of Best VPNs list), but now it may or may not play when connected.
> 
> I've learned to recognize that when a site says "no internet connection" or "unable to connect" that it's probably due to the VPN. I'll pause it for 5 minutes (sometimes 30 if I'm going to watch video on a site that doesn't allow VPNs). But I've noticed that if I'm watching a half hour show and have only paused it for 5 minutes, sometimes the show will continue to play, sometimes it will buffer, according to which streaming site I'm on. I haven't enabled all the features they offer such as password generator and cloud encryption of files. Read about it's features and benefits here (keep scrolling down beyond the blue area): https://nordvpn.com/
> @Marie5656


Too bad about your vpn not connecting to all of your web searches. I use https://ExpressVPN.com. It has fast connection, compatible with most websites, multiple servers, downloadable app, private DNS. 6 months $57.00


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 7, 2022)

Bitdefender automatically turns on my VPN.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 7, 2022)

Suggested reading 
The 5 eyes and 14 eyes internet surveillance act. This allows government surveillance and sharing information designed to prevent terrorism and governmental spying on citizens.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 7, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Suggested reading
> The 5 eyes and 14 eyes internet surveillance act. This allows government surveillance and sharing information designed to prevent terrorism and governmental spying on citizens.


That's one reason I have my VPN - I don't have to worry about that. I'm not a terrorist and I do not want to be spied upon, nor have my data collected. It just pisses me off.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Aug 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> I see commercials all the time about getting VPN for a WiFi connected computer. I've been reading up in VPN online and many report trouble connecting to the Internet after installation. I wonder if it's compatible with some anti-virus software or will work with older operating systems like Windows 7?
> 
> If people want to look at my online activity, they'd be bored to tears. I don't but online or do any online banking.


I have 3 macs and iphone..no vpn hooked up on phone. have it just not open, and tcl roku t.v. all ..cept phone on protonvpn along with protonmail I am happy with lot of sites wont let me on some then I use tor ....they do not need to know me.....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 13, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> Too bad about your vpn not connecting to all of your web searches. I use https://ExpressVPN.com. It has fast connection, compatible with most websites, multiple servers, downloadable app, private DNS. 6 months $57.00


Express VPN is another one that's on the Best lists. I've already paid for two years of Nord and I like it's features. Nord allows me to connect to most of my financial sites, most websites that I visit on a regular basis (Facebook is one of the exceptions) and sometimes to my streaming apps. It's easily paused when necessary.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 13, 2022)

debodun said:


> I see commercials all the time about getting VPN for a WiFi connected computer.


I'm confused about VPNs too, when I worked we had to use a VPN (and several other hoops to jump through) but I'm not sure why, I know we were very concerned with protecting the IP addresses of the systems.

When I decided to travel full time I was going to get a VPN on my phone and chromebook but everything I read (that wasn't written by a VPN company) said it was only necessary if I need to hide my location, such as if I was traveling in a country that didn't have a Netflix agreement and I wanted to watch Netflix, then I could choose a different country for the VPN so that Netflix wouldn't block my access.   

Supposedly as long as I only use https website the browser encryption will be sufficient to protect passwords I enter, etc.

I did sign up for a free password manager which seems useful.


----------

